# L46's



## billyrubin (Jan 14, 2007)

i would like to know if there is anything special you have to do with L46's. like do they need any special diet or water chemistry?


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

The zebras are Hypancistrus...which means they are basically meat eaters. Water parameters can varie, until you are ready to spawn them. Here's a video clip of them actually spawning: http://www.fishnut2.com/ZebraMPEG.mpg


----------



## billyrubin (Jan 14, 2007)

*L46*

fishy porn!! how cute. long does it take to get to breeding age?


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

I'm not sure. All my breeding stock are wilds.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2007)

breeding age is typically about 2 years. do you have these fish, or have a place to get them? if not do you realize the expense that they bring  warm water is a must, 86 degrees is pretty good. meaty foods and clean water.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

These are cool litle guys. I have purchased 12 of them at 2", that i pickup this sunday at the GCCA swap meet 

Can't wait!


----------



## billyrubin (Jan 14, 2007)

*L46*

wow!! 12 i am only going to be able to get 5 of them, there is a guy in OH that has them for sale thoughout the year so i am going to wait until it warms up. i do not want to drive up there and run into any snow or ice.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2007)

ok, just my opinion here, and i dont mean this in a rude way or anything, but if you are asking about how to care for this fish, i really hope you plan to do plenty of research before actually buying them. I would hate to see these fish die when they dont have to. there are lots of zebra pleco forums and sites, i really suggest going to them and reading up.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

www.zebrapleco.com

www.planetcatfish.com

www.plecofanatics.com


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2007)

Thanks marty


----------

